# Use of Modifer 59 when coding infusions and injections



## lparrish (Oct 27, 2011)

Can any one help me under stand when to use the modifer 59 when coding injections and infusion?

Do I add the modifier on the Intial infusion or injection(s) OR on the subsquent or sequential infusion or injection(s)




ed coder


----------



## JBITTNER52 (Oct 27, 2011)

*mod 59 and infusions*

put the modifier 59 on the injection.  That's what i do and i have no problem.  

JB  New york


----------



## JJ (Oct 27, 2011)

It is my understanding that Modifers cannot be used for an Add-On Code.


----------

